# Delibes's La Source



## Marsilius

Delibes's _Coppelia_ is one of the most popular 19th century ballets and his _Sylvia_ still gets an occasional outing. _La source_, the first of his three ballets, was co-written with Ludwig Minkus (of _Don Quixote_ and _La bayadere_ fame) and is virtually never put on today. There was, however, a Paris Opera Ballet production a few years ago and a film of that has now been released on DVD. If you enjoy _Coppelia_ or _Sylvia_, it's well worth checking out. I hope that a review that I wrote for MusicWeb International may be of interest to some of you: 






Minkus/Delibes: La source - NAXOS Blu-ray NBD0145V [RMay] Classical Music Reviews: June 2022 - MusicWeb-International


Classical CD review



www.musicweb-international.com


----------

